# 1030e Traction wheel diamater



## rider1982 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am having problems going forward and reverse. I think that the traction wheel is worn down. Does anyone have a service manual that has a minimum diameter for the wheel? Is it possible that the traction wheel is worn out? I suppose that the spring could of broke, but it is one in one piece so I guess if it has been left in neutral for extended time, I suppose that it could of stretched and is no longer pushing the plate to the wheel. 
I've checked the obvious belt issue and when the lever is engaged, there is good tension on it. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There should be an adjustment in the cable somewhere between the drive lever and the traction wheel. They are meant to need occasional adjustment as the wheel wears down.


----------



## rider1982 (Nov 30, 2013)

There is no cable, only a solid metal rod. I can see if adjusting that does anything, thanks.


----------



## rider1982 (Nov 30, 2013)

So I think I figured it out, The shaft that engages and dis-engages the pressure plate had a bushing rusted to it. I sanded off the rust, lubed it up and got it working. The issue now is the springs, the previous owner cut them down, added washers and mixed and matched what fit. Does anybody know what their uncompressed length should be or is it not that scientific. I shimmed it with old washers to get propper plate tension, but there are alot of washers (1/2") of them. Something seems off. In the exploded parts diagram there are no springs like I have but when I try doing away with the washers there is no pressure on the plate to driven rubber wheel. Here is exploded view, part # I am refer to are:532 00 25-09, 506 71 26-01 and 506 69 64-01


----------

